# Die weitere Vorgehensweise



## Myronn (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo Mitstreiter,

 das HdRO-Portal macht weitere Fortschritte und gewinnt auch immer mehr Akzeptanz bei den Usern. Dennoch wollen wir uns einmal im Team der Helfer darüber unterhalten, wie das Projekt vorangebracht werden kann und soll. Dazu wollen wir uns mit dem Buffed-Team im Teamspeak bei Myronn treffen (Daten siehe unten). Wir bieten zwei alternative Termine an, falls jemand an einem der Tage nicht kann, so dass er am anderen Termin teilnehmen kann.

 Die Treffen finden statt: 

 Donnerstag, 31.05. um 20 Uhr oder Freitag, 01. Juni um 18 Uhr

 Wer bei dem Projekt weiter an Bord sein und sich einbringen wil, möge bitte an einem der beiden Termine kommen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wer nicht kommt und sich auch nicht abmeldet, kein weiteres Interesse an einer weiteren Mitarbeit hat. Ich denke, dass alle ein Headset haben und auf den Teamspeakserver von Myronn (aka Merrit) kommen können?

 Hier die Serverdaten:

 MDO public Server
 IP: 80.252.99.35:8667
 Serverpasswort: MDO

 Vor den Meetings erstelle ich dann einen Channel "Auenland" mit dem Passwort "buffed". 

 Viele Grüße
 Myronn


----------



## -bloodberry- (29. Mai 2007)

Schreibe am Freitag Klausur, werde den Donnerstag also anders verbringen.
Bin dementsprechend am Freitagstermin mit dabei.
Hier bei mir zu Hause geisterte irgendwann letztens herum, dass wir evtl. dieses Wochenende Bekannte in Hamburg besuchen wollen, ich denke aber, dass ich das mit Freitag Abend geregelt kriege.


----------



## Derida (29. Mai 2007)

anwesend, an beiden Tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varnamys (29. Mai 2007)

Donnerstag geht bei mir 100%,
Freitag eher schlecht. Könnte sich aber noch ändern, doch nichts ist bisher gewiss...


----------



## Derida (29. Mai 2007)

Kailasa schrieb:


> Donnerstag geht bei mir 100%,
> Freitag eher schlecht. Könnte sich aber noch ändern, doch nichts ist bisher gewiss...



einen Tag anwesend sein reicht voll und ganz aus. Die 2 Termine gibt es halt nur falls jemand an dem einen Tag nicht kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illecima (30. Mai 2007)

Da mir beide Termine nicht wirklich in den Zeitplan passen, kann und werde ich versuchen meine Pläne ein wenig abzuändern oder den einen oder anderen RL-Termin zu verschieben um an einem der Termine da zu sein. Welcher das wird, kann ich noch nicht sagen, da das ganze recht kurzfristig angekündigt wurde.

Damit das Meeting überhaupt stattfinden kann...

Hier die KORRIGIERTEN Serverdaten:

MDO public Server
IP: 80.252.99.35:8667
Serverpasswort: MDO


----------



## Deibels (30. Mai 2007)

Werde versuchen zu einen der Termine da zu sein sofern mein RL das zuläßt.


----------



## Derida (31. Mai 2007)

btw. ich bitte darum im TS dann auch den Namen zu verwenden den man hier im Forum hat, das sollte es für alle die sich noch nicht kennen einfacher machen


----------



## chronicleward (1. Juni 2007)

hy leutz,

trotz meinem späten erscheinen gestern, hat es sich heute morgen ergeben, daß ich den heutiogen termin vermutlich nicht wahrnehmen kann.

ich werde versuchen, möglichst noch nachzukommen.

mfg chron

p.s. werde mir nötigenfalls alle wichtigen infos mal besorgen gehen (sei es hier im forum oder gegebenenfalls auch im ts der deronak`s und nein ich mach euch keine neue hp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Derida (1. Juni 2007)

nur nochmal als Reminder für alle die heute abend noch kommen wollen:

MDO public Server
IP: 80.252.99.35:8667
Serverpasswort: MDO

Channel: "Auenland" mit dem Passwort "buffed"


----------

